# sin du jour



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Stumbled on this book series the other day. Haven't read any of it but the gimmick has appeal.

Sin du Jour is a catering company in a fantasy NYC serving the magical world. Each book is based on a deadly sin.

https://www.goodreads.com/series/163636-sin-du-jour gives them pretty good reviews. Any one read them?


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

No, but it looks intriguing. I am putting the series on my book list, thank you! 

It's funny, I read a mystery series based on the deadly sins also set in NYC. I want to remember it was in the 80s.


----------

